# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  أنواع المحاكم - درجاتها – اختصاصاتها

## دموع الغصون

أنواع المحاكم - درجاتها –  اختصاصاتها

*أولا : أنواع  المحاكم 
نصت الماده 27 من الدستور الأردني :

(( السلطة القضائية  تتولاها المحاكم على اختلاف أنواعها ودرجاتها وتصدر جميع الأحكام وفق القانون باسم  الملك )


كما نصت المادة 100 من الدستور :


(( تعين انواع  المحاكم ودرجاتها واقسامها واختصاصها وكيفية اداراتها بقانون خاص على ان ينص هذا  القانون على انشاء محكمة عدل عليا )) 


وقد حددت المادة المادة 99 من  الدستور أنواع المحاكم :

بالنسبة لأنواع المحاكم هي ثلاثة  أنواع :

1 - المحاكم النظامية . 

2- المحاكم الدينية . 

3 -  المحاكم الخاصة .

وقد حددت صلاحيات كل نوع من هذه الأنواع ووظائفها  في نص المادة 102 من الدستور : 

(( تمارس المحاكم النظامية في المملكة  الأردنية الهاشمية حق حق القضاء على جميع الأشخاص في جميع المواد المدنية والجزائية  بما فيها الدعاوي التي تقيمها الحكومة أو تقام عليها باستثناء المواد التي قد يفوض  فيها حق القضاء إلى محاكم دينية أو محاكم خاصة بموجب أحكام هذا الدستور أو أي تشريع  آخر نافذ المفعول ))


النوع الأول : المحاكم النظامية :  

تمارس المحاكم النظامية إختصاصها في القضاء الحقوقي والجزائي ووفق  أحكام القوانين النافذة المفعول في المملكة على انه في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية  للأجانب أو في الأمور الحقوقية و التجارية التي قضت العادة في العرف الدولي بتطبيق  قانون بلاد أخرى بشأنها ينفذ ذلك القانون بالكيفية التي ينص عليها القانون . م 103  دستور أردني .

النوع الثاني : المحاكم الدينية : (( الأحوال  الشخصية )) 

تقسم المحاكم الشرعية إلى نوعين : 


1.  المحاكم الشرعية : 

وتنظر في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية هي المسائل التي يعينها  القانون وتدخل بموجبه في إختصاص المحاكم الشرعية وحدها عندما يكون الفرقاء مسلمين و  تطبق المحاكم الشرعية في قضائها احكام الشرع الشريف. 

2. مجالس الطوائف  الدينية الأخرى :

هي مجالس الطوائف الدينية غير المسلمة التي اعترفت او  تعترف الحكومة بانها مؤسسة في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية وتتألف مجالس الطوائف  الدينية وفاقا لاحكام القوانين التي تصدر خاصة بها وتحدد في هذه القوانين اختصاصات  المجالس المذكورة بشأن مسائل الاحوال الشخصية والاوقاف المنشأة لمصلحة الطائفة ذات  العلاقة اما مسائل الاحوال الشخصية لهذه الطائفة فهي مسائل الاحوال الشخصية  للمسلمين الداخلة في اختصاص المحاكم الشرعية و تعين في القوانين المذكورة الاصول  التي يجب ان تتبعها مجالس الطوائف الدينية.


النوع  الثالث : المحاكم الخاصة :

و تمارس المحاكم الخاصة اختصاصها في  القضاء وفاقا لاحكام لقوانين الخاصة بها .. كمحكمة الشرطة و محكمة امن الدولة و  غيرها .

-------------------------------------


ثانيا : درجات المحاكم 

أولا : محاكم  الدرجة الأولى : 

أ- محكمة الصلح : تنص المادة 3 من قانون تشكيل  المحاكم النظامية : 

أ- تشكل محاكم تسمى ( محاكم صلح ) في المحافظات او  الالوية او الاقضية او أي مكان اخر بمقتضى نظام يحدد فيه الاختصاص المكاني لكل منها  وتمارس الصلاحية المخولة اليها بمقتضى قانون محاكم الصلح او أي قانون او نظام معمول  به .

ب- تنعقد محكمة الصلح من قاض منفرد يعرف بقاضي الصلح .

بالنسبة  لاختصاصها : هنالك اختصاص قيمي ( 3000 دينار فما دون ) و نوعي ( محدد بنص القانون )  لمحاكم الصلح 

* محكمة الصلح بصفتها الحقوقية : 

نصت المادة (3) من  قانون محاكم الصلح : 

لقضاة الصلح النظر في:

1- دعاوى الحقوق  والتجارة المتعلقة بدين او عين منقول او غير منقول بشرط ان لا تتجاوز قيمة المدعي  به ثلاثة آلاف دينار ( قيمي ) 
.
2- الدعاوى المتقابلة مهما بلغ مقدارها. (  نوعي ) 

3- دعاوى العطل والضرر بشرط ان لا يتجاوز قيمة المدعى به ثلاثة آلاف  دينار. ( قيمي ) 

4- دعوى العطل والضرر المتقابلة التي تنشأ عن الدعوى  الاصلية الداخلة في اختصاص قضاة الصلح مهما بلغ مقدار المدعى
به في الدعوى  المتقابلة. ( نوعي ) 

5- ما تفرع من الدعوى الاصلية من فائدة وعطل وضرر  ومنافع ومصاريف مهما بلغ مقداره. ( نوعي ) 

6- دعاوى حق المسيل وحق المرور  وحق الشرب الذي منع اصحابه من استعماله ( نوعي ) 

7- دعاوى اعادة اليد على  العقار الذي نزع باي وجه من واضع اليد عليه مهما كانت قيمة ذلك العقار بشرط عدم  التصدي للحكم
بالعقار نفسه. ( نوعي ) 

8-أ- دعاوي اخلاء المأجور اذا كانت  قيمة الدعوى لا تزيد عن ثلاثة آلاف دينار. ( قيمي ) 
ب- تقدر قيمة دعوى اخلاء  المأجور ببدل ايجاره السنوي.

9- أ- حجز الاموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة  احتياطياً في دعاوى الذمة التي تدخل ضمن اختصاصها بشرط مراعاة القيود المبينة
في  قانون اصول المحاكمات الحقوقية لجواز الحجز.
ب- حجز المنافع الحاصلة من المتنازع  فيه وقاية لها من الضرر.
وقبل اعطاء القرار بالحجز يكلف طالبه بتقديم كفيل معتبر  يكفل ما قد يلحق بالمحجوز عليه من عطل وضرر على ان يكتفي
بالتصديق على سند  الكفالة بالعطل والضرر من هيئة اختيارية القرية او المحلة.

10- تقسيم  الاموال غير المنقولة المشتركة مهما بلغت قيمتها ويشرط في ذلك ان لا يصدر قرار  بتقسيم غير منقول يقع في
منطقة تنظيم المدن الا اذا ثبت طالب التقسيم بخريطة  مصدقة حسب الاصول من لجنة تنظيم المدن المحلية - اذا كان في
تلك المنطقة لجنة  تنظيم - ان ذلك التقسيم يتفق مع احكام اي مشروع من مشاريع تنظيم المدن صادر بمقتضى  احكام قانون
تنظيم المدن وبشرط ان تتولى دائرة الاجراء بيع غير المنقول الذي  يقرر بيعه لعدم قابليته للقسمة وفق احكام القانون
المذكور.

11- تقسيم  الاموال المنقولة مهما بلغت قيمتها ان كانت قابلة للقسمة والحكم ببيعها بمعرفة  دائرة الاجراء اذا لم تكن
قابلة للقسمة ويترتب على دائرة الاجراء عند توليها  البيع ان تراعي ما امكن الاحكام المختصة بمعاملة بيع غير المنقول
المشترك  المنصوص عليها في قانون تقسيم الاموال غير المنقولة المشتركة. ( نوعي )  



** محكمة الصلح بصفتها الجزائية :

نصت المادة (5) من قانون  محاكم الصلح : 

أ - لقضاة الصلح النظر في جميع المخالفات.
ب- لقضاة الصلح  النظر في جرائم شهادات الزور واليمين الكاذبة الناشئة في القضايا الصلحية.
جـ -  بغض النظر عما اذا كانت تلك العقوبة مقترنة بغرامة او لم تكن ، لقضاة الصلح النظر  في الجنح التي لا تتجاوز اقصى
العقوبة فيها السجن مدة سنتين ما عدا:
1- الجنح  المبينة في الباب الاول من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات رقم 16 / 1960.
2-  الجنح التي ورد نص خاص بأن تنظر فيها محكمة أخرى غير محاكم الصلح


ب :  محاكم البداية : ( صاحبة الولاية العامة ) 
تنص المادة 4 من قانون تشكيل المحاكم  النظامية : 

تشكل محاكم تسمى (محاكم البداية ) في المحافظات او الالوية او  أي مكان اخر بمقتضى نظام يحدد فيه الاختصاص المكاني لكل منها وتؤلف كل محكمة من  رئيس وعدد من القضاة ويكون لها:-

أ-بصفتها البدائية:-

صلاحية القضاء  في جميع الدعاوى الحقوقية والدعاوى الجزائية التي لم تفوض صلاحية القضاء فيها لاي  محكمة اخرى ( صاحبة الولاية العامة ) 

ب-بصفتها الاستئنافية:-

صلاحية  النظر:-

1-في الطعون الموجهة الى الاحكام المستأنفة اليها الصادرة عن محاكم  الصلح في الاحوال التي ينص قانون محاكم الصلح على انها تستأنف الى المحاكم  البدائية.

2-في الطعن بأي حكم يقضي أي قانون اخر استئنافه الى المحاكم  البدائية.

اختصاصها : 


* بصفتها الحقوقية : تنعقد محكمة البداية  في الدعاوى الحقوقية من قاض منفرد يعرف بقاضي البداية عند النظر في جميع الدعاوى  الحقوقية الخارج عن اختصاص قاضي الصلح مهما بلغت قيمتها وكذلك النظر في الدعاوى  المتقابلة وما يتفرع عنها وعن الدعوى الاصلية. ( م 5/أ قانون تشكيل المحاكم  النظامية ) .

** بصفتها الجزائية : 

ب- وتنعقد في الدعاوى الجزائية  على الوجه التالي:-

1- من قاض منفرد عند النظر في جرائم الجنح الخارجة عن  صلاحية قاضي الصلح بموجب محاكم الصلح.

2- من قاضيين عند النظر في القضايا  الجنائية الخارجة عن صلاحية قاضي الصلح بموجب قانون محاكم الصلح.

3- من  ثلاثة قضاة عند النظر في القضايا الجنائية التي تكون العقوبة التي يفرضها القانون  فيها الاعدام او الاشغال الشاقة
المؤبدة او الاعتقال المؤبد او الاعتقال المؤقت  او الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة لمدة لا تقل عن خمس عشرة سنة الخارجة عن
صلاحية محكمة  الجنايات الكبرى بموجب قانونها.

*** أحكام عامة : لمحكمة البداية بصفتها  محكمة استئنافية للأحكام الحقوقية أو الجزائية : 

ج- تنعقد محكمة البداية من  قاضيين عند النظر في الدعاوى الحقوقية والجزائية بصفتها الاستئنافية.

د-  عندما تنعقد المحكمة من قاضيين فأكثر يرأسها رئيس المحكمة او القاضي الاقدم في  الدرجة وتصدر قراراتها بالإجما او الأكثرية.

هـ- اذا انعقدت المحكمة من  قاضيين واختلفا في الرأي اثناء المحاكمة او عند اعطاء القرار النهائي يدعو رئيس  المحكمة قاضيا ثالثا للاشتراك في المحاكمة من المرحلة التي وصلت اليها الدعوى وتتلى  بحضوره الاجراءات السابقة .

ثانيا : محكمة الدرجة الثانية :  

* محكمة الإستئناف : 

تنص المادة (6):- من قانون تشكيل  المحكام النظامية : 
تشكل محاكم استئناف في كل من عمان واربد ومعان ويعين لكل  منها رئيس وعدد من القضاة حسب ما تدعو اليه الحاجة ويجوز للمحكمة عقد جلساتها في أي  مكان ضمن منطقة الصلاحية المكانية لها بموافقة وزير العدل .

و تنعقد محكمة  الاستئناف من ثلاثة قضاة على الاقل للنظر في الطعون الموجهة الى الاحكام الصادرة في  القضايا الجزائية والحقوقية المستأنفة اليها وتصدر قراراتها واحكامها بالاجماع او  بالأكثرية .



إختصاصها : 

تنص المادة 8 من قانون تشكيل  المحاكم النظامية : 

تنظر محكمة الاستئناف:-

أ-في الاستئناف المقدم  اليها للطعن في الاحكام الصادرة من أي محكمة من المحاكم البدائية.

ب- في  الاحوال التي ينص قانون محاكم الصلح على استئناف الحكم الى محكمة  الاستئناف.

ج- في أي استئناف يرفع اليها بمقتضى أي قانون اخر

كما تنص  المادة ( 176 ) من قانون أصول المحكامات المدنية : 

1) تستأنف الأحكام  الصادرة من المحاكم البدائية ومحاكم الصلح الى محكمة ا لاستئناف على أن تراعى في  ذلك أحكام أي قانون أخر.

2) يجوز استئناف القرارات الصادرة في الأمور  المستعجلة، اياً كانت المحكمة التي أصدرتها، وتفصل محكمة الاستئناف المختصة في  الطعن المقدم اليها بقرار لا يقبل الطعن بطريق التمييز الا بإذن من رئيس محكمة  التمييز او من يفوضه بذلك.

وتنص المادة 256- من قانون أصول المحاكمات  الجزائية : 

تقبل الطعن بطريق الاستئناف:
1- الاحكام الصادرة من أية  محكمة بدائية بصفتها الجنائية أو البدائية.
2- الاحكام الصلحية التي ينص قانون  محاكم الصلح على انها تستأنف الى محكمة الاستئناف.
3- الاحكام أو القرارات التي  يرد نص خاص بموجب أي قانون آخر على جواز  استئنافها.


---------------------

محكمة القانون  

** محكمة التمييز**

إن محكمة التمييز  هي محكمة قانون وليست محكمة موضوع فهي تبسط رقابتها على أحكام محاكم الدرجة الأولى  و الثانية في حسن تطبيق القانون . 

نصت المادة (9) من قانون تشكيل المحاكم  النظامية : 

أ-تشكل محكمة التمييز في عمان وتؤلف من رئيس واحد وعدد من  القضاة بقدر الحاجة وتنعقد من خمسة قضاة على الاقل في هيئتها العادية يرأسها القاضي  الاقدم وفي حالة اصرار محكمة الاستئناف على قرارها المنقوض او كانت القضية المعروضة  عليها تدور حول نقطة قانونية مستحدثة او على جانب من التعقيد او تنطوي على اهمية  عامة او رأت احدى هيئاتها الرجوع عن مبدأ مقرر في حكم سابق فتنعقد هيئة عامة من  رئيس وثمانية قضاة.

ب- اذا لم يشترك رئيس المحكمة في هيئتها العامة فيرأسها  القاضي الاقدم.

ج- تصدر المحكمة قرار بالإجماع او بالأكثرية.


كما  نصت المادة (10) من ذات القانون 

تنظر محكمة التمييز:-

أ-بصفتها  الجزائية:-

1-في الطعون الموجهة الى الاحكام او القرارات المميزة اليها  الصادرة عن محكمة الاستئناف في القضايا الجنائية.

2- في الطعون الموجهة الى  الاحكام والقرارات التي ينص أي قانون على تمييزها الى محكمة التمييز.

ونصت  المادة 270- من قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية : 

يقبل الطعن بطريق التميز  جميع الاجكام والقرارات الجنائية الصادرة عن محكمة الاستئناف وقرار منع المحاكمة  الصادرة من النائب العام في القضايا الجنائية.


وهنالك أسباب محددة  لتمييز الأحكام الجزائية : 

المادة 274- من قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية :  

لا يقبل التمييز الا للاسباب التالية:

أولا:
أ- مخالفة الاجراءات  التي أوجب القانون مراعاتها تحت طائلة البطلان.

ب- مخالفة الاجراءات الاخرى  اذا طلب الخصم مراعاتها ولم تلبه المحكمة ولم يجر تصحيحها في أدوار المحاكمة التي  تلتها.

ثانيا: مخالفة القانون أو الخطأ في تطبيقه أو تأويله.

ثالثا:  مخالفة قواعد الاختصاص أو تجاوز المحكمة سلطتها القانونية.

رابعا: الذهول عن  الفصل في أحد الطلبات أو الحكم بما يجاوز طلب الخصم.

خامسا: صدور حكمين  متناقضين في واقعة واحدة.

سادسا: خلو الحكم من أسبابه الموجبة أو عدم  كفايتها أو غموضها

ب- بصفتها الحقوقية:-

1-في الطعون الموجهة الى  الاحكام والقرارات الصادرة عن محكمة الاستئناف في الدعاوى الحقوقية الصادرة عن  المحاكم البدائية والتي تزيد قيمة المدعى به فيها على خمسة الاف دينار على ان تستمر  في النظر في القضايا الحقوقية المميزة اليها قبل صدور هذا القانون واصدار القرار  فيها.

2- اذا كان الخلاف في الاحكام الاخرى يدور حول نقطة قانونية مستحدثة  او على جانب من التعقيد او تنطوي على اهمية عامة واذن رئيس محكمة التمييز او من  يفوضه بذلك الذي له بعد تدقيق الاوراق والاطلاع على قرار الاستئناف صلاحية الاذن  اوالرفض.

3- على طالب الاذن ان يبين في طلبه بالتفصيل النقطة القانونية  المستحدثة او على جانب من التعقيد او تنطوي على اهمية عامة التي يستند اليها في  طلبه وبغير ذلك يرد الطلب شكلاً.

ونصت المادة (191) من قانون اصول المحاكمات  المدنية : 

1 -يقبل الطعن امام محكمة التمييز في الأحكام الصادرة عن محاكم  الاستئناف في الدعاوى التي تزيد قيمتها على عشرة الاف دينار وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً  من اليوم التالي لتاريخ صدورها اذا كانت وجاهية ومن اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبليغها  اذا كانت قد صدرت تدقيقاً او بمثابة الوجاهي او وجاهياً اعتبارياً على الرغم مما  ورد في أي قانون آخر.

2 -اما الأحكام الاستئنافية الأخرى فلا تقبل الطعن  بالتمييز الا بإذن من رئيس محكمة التمييز او من يفوضه.

3 -على طالب الإذن  بالتمييز ان يقدم الطلب خلال عشرة ايام من اليوم التالي لتاريخ صدور الحكم اذا كان  وجاهياً، والا من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبليغه.

4 -على طالب الإذن بالتمييز  ان يبين في طلبه بالتفصيل النقطة القانونية المستحدثة او التي على جانب من التعقيد  القانوني وذلك تحت طائلة رد الطلب شكلاً.

5 -اذا صدر القرار بالاذن وجب على  مقدم الطلب ان يقدم لائحة الطعن خلال عشرة ايام من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبليغه قرار  الإذن، ويبقى الإذن قائماً حتى صدور الحكم النهائي في الدعوى.



وفي  الحقيقة الشرح يطول في هذا الموضوع ولكن هذا توضيح سريع و مبسط جدا لأنواع و درجات  و اختصاصات هذه المحاكم*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

معلومات لاول مرة أطلع عليها بصدق  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

اتمنى الفائدة للجميع .. مشكورة طوق على المرور الجميل

----------

